# Need help figuring out how to set bike up like the one in the picture.



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

So I am "Urbanizing" my SS Rigid 29er and can not figure out what bars these are and how to make it work with my stem and mech. disc brake levers. - Does anyone have any ideas? They look like mustache bars in other pics of this bike I've seen. - I'd really like to keep this as simple as possible and not have to change my stem and levers, but if I do any suggestions on some inexpensive ones would be great, thanks.







[/URL]

Source: flickr.com via Dan on Pinterest

[/IMG]


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

What disc brakes do you have?

Hard to tell from that picture but it looks like a road style brake lever?

If it is then you'll need a road style disc calliper such as the BB7.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just have Tektro Mechanical Discs Brakes, nothing fancy. I'm fine keeping my brake levers mtb style if I can find a bar they'll clamp to I like. I just saw some different Nitto bars and Soma bars but not sure if they are exactly what I want, or wide enough I have my current flat bar cut down to about 24 inches, or 609.6 millimeters roughly end to end. I also don't mind modifying a bar if needed, I'm pretty handy so that would not be a problem if anyone has any ideas on that too. What I really want is something without a lot of drop and with the ends swept back straight. I'll be wrapping them with grip tape and I'd like to just mount my current levers on the flats if possible like they are now.

If I have to change my stem any ideas on some inexpensive ones to look at? Looks like most of the bars I see out there this style are 25.4mm clamp size, which I don't mind, the 31.8's are really kinda fat and ugly looking IMO.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Those bars look sort of like time-trial or bullhornbars only turned toward you. Should be able to find a set in eithere 25.4 or 31.8 or whatever mtb stem you have. Hope you dont have a stubby stem..

as an alternative some cool moustache style bars are 31.8mm FSA Metropolis bars..I have a set and really like them on my urban SS...I have a set of hinged clamp bmx brake levers (Tektro XL751's) pulling caliper road brakes so I dont know if they are suitable for mech disks..but they do mean you do have an easy way to attach and fasten the brake levers no matter how swoopy the bars you choose are.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure those are just NITTO mustache bars. Check out velo-orange and SOMA for tons of bar/stem options, they'll also indicate whether you need road levers, like the picture; or you can use mountain levers. The clamp diameter is different for both. I think getting townie bars for MTB levers and flipping them might work for you..


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

@Moozh Yeh I kind of thought that too then I found another pic and they are moustache bars, but I like and had already thought of the idea of flpping some TT or bulhorns and cutting them off if they stick back at me to long to where I'd basically just have enough room for my hands on them and then mounting my levers on the flats. I def don't like my bars I have now especially for urban riding, pretty uncomfortable and I really don't like the 31.8's to fat. So if I can find an inexpensive stem and some bars I like in 25.4 that will work with my levers then I might just go that route, I'm just trying to keep this inexpensive and as simple and un-flashy as possible.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

In the pick are Nitto Mustache bars (that little red stripe near the stem clamp area indicates they are the heat-treated version), Paul brakes (Neo Retro up front, Touring out back), White Industries cranks, and Schwalbe Big Apples. The frame looks to be custom or heavily modified. 

If you want to run your Tektro mechanical disc brakes with road levers (which is what is on the Nitto Mustache bars you see), you'll need Tektro R520 levers, which are road levers that are long-pull and will work with mtb brakes (including mtb mechanical disc brakes).

Good luck and post pics.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Here are the other pics I saw of that bike, even though they look a little different than the first one I put up. 







[/URL]

Source: flickr.com via Dan on Pinterest

[/IMG]








[/URL]

Source: flickr.com via Dan on Pinterest

[/IMG]








[/URL]

Source: flickr.com via Dan on Pinterest

[/IMG]


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

They guy has some mustache bars going, but you can't replicate the stem because he has a threaded nut job. But you can buy pretty cheap kalloy unos from universal cycles. I had one at one point and it was fine.

Pay attention to stem length- the mustache bars will have you reaching more than your current bar, so if you already have a short stem in order to stay comfortable...

You can use road levers if you buy Tektro RL520s. They have longer pull for disc/linear brakes. Then add schwalbe Big Apples/Supermotos and you are done. You have a bike that you wont want to take offroad.

And he has a 26" bike...


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think these just might be the ticket! VO Porteur Handlebar - Handlebars - Components

I'll just have to get a new stem, but they will work with my levers, hate they are all shiny, but I'm gonna wrap them in black bar tape so really does not matter I guess.

Any ideas on the right stem? this is my bike;
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes

Here are the specs on the brakes, headset, handlebar and stem now;

Brakes	Tektro Novela Disc Brake 160mm Rotor front and rear
Brake Levers	TEKTRO RS-360A ALLOY BLACK, Brake Levers
Headset	CaneCreek VP-A42E Sealed Bearing threadless 1 1/8 in
Handlebar	Black Finish Aluminum 6061 T6, 660MM (31.8mm)
Stem	Black Finish Aluminum threadless 
EXT:90MM(15.5"~17.5")x10 DEGREES, ALLOY BLACK


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

That's *****in bike.
I used to run these on an older Trek 950.. they work with your current levers, are inexpensive and comfy.

Here's another option.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

ooops. preempted on the porteurs.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

stubecontinued said:


> ooops. preempted on the porteurs.


yeh those are the two I was looking into most. I like the shape of the VO porteur's better, but they are about two inches narrower than the Soma oxford's, prob would not be an issue. I really like the lines/curves of the VO's def sweet looking, but the Oxford's inverted so they have a drop instead of rise is nice too, just seems like they have less "flat area" to clamp my levers to and the they are little longer in the swept back grip area, but I could always chop that down too, hmmmm decisions.....lol


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I really like the look of the porteurs, the curves are really pleasing to the eye. The oxfords were BIG, really long on the grip area. I used them because I was using bar-end shifters. I think for a bike that's primarily concerned with being sexy maybe go with the VO's? If you do, let us know how they work..


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

umarth said:


> They guy has some mustache bars going, but you can't replicate the stem because he has a threaded nut job. But you can buy pretty cheap kalloy unos from universal cycles. I had one at one point and it was fine.
> 
> Pay attention to stem length- the mustache bars will have you reaching more than your current bar, so if you already have a short stem in order to stay comfortable...
> 
> ...


Yeh stem length is what I'm concerned in finding so it feels/fits right. I've already got some Schwalbe HS 338's in 28x2.35 on the way, should be here Friday.

I really think I'm not going to go with Mustache bars like he has and go with either the VO Porteurs or the Soma Oxfords. I don't want to exactly copy his bike anyways, but it's just the first bike I saw pics of that is what I've been wanting to do to mine since I thought of it.

I live in Florida so sadly our off-road options are limited and not all that fun IMO on a rigid SS, other than the grass trails around the single track which is really rooty and technical, I like fast and rolling better, also nothing closer to me than about an hour and half away so not that convenient to go ride anyways. We do have some great paved trails right where I live and I'm really close to the beach so I like to ride out there so this type of a setup would be much better for me really.

Yeh I realized his was a 26", I had a 26" cruiser I sold to buy this bike, I really like the 29er other than there not being as many tire options to choose from, but when those big wheels get to turning the momentum they maintain is much better especially in the SS than my Cruiser, or my old 26"mtb I used to have and I can't wait to get the HS338's on there should be even better, other than I'll prob spin out faster since I'm running 33x18 now which might be a down the road project to change after I get this all setup and done and see how it works, since it will be mostly on-road vs off-road, but I'd rather spin out than crank my knee so IDK.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

stubecontinued said:


> I really like the look of the porteurs, the curves are really pleasing to the eye. The oxfords were BIG, really long on the grip area. I used them because I was using bar-end shifters. I think for a bike that's primarily concerned with being sexy maybe go with the VO's? If you do, let us know how they work..


Thanks I def will and will post up some good bike-porn of it too, I'm trying to figure stem sizes now to go with the VO's and then find an inexpensive one to order.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I somewhat done this in the past to a couple of my bikes..my modest attempt nothing major but.

On-one Mary bars 25.4. schwalbe big apple 2.35", surly tensioner, SS road cranks (miche advanced 49t..hadda change out the spindle to a wider one to get clearance as the chainwheel and driveside crankarm made contact with the chainstay)..old setup for a summer two years back..









same bike with FSA metropolis and short stem..quite the bomber..









Or if you are not married to the moustache idea, hows about some simple arc'd bars? not on a MTB but just so you can get an idea..









not the best pic but this is how I have my steamroller set up at present:


















Those VeloOrange bars look like you've found the antidote to me..they look fantastic. Just be sure to get the right size for mtb brake levers so that you'll have no issues using your disk brakes. The stem clamp area states that i's 25.4 so you should not have any issues whatever locating a mtb stem to work..


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is another bar option from Soma. They make another version of the mustache bar for smaller diameter mountain levers and 25.4 stem. You could get a reply nubby stem and those bars and be done with it.

Soma 3 Speed Moustache II Handlebar


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a set of those bars on my SS commuter. I had to shim Dura Ace road levers but they're fine with old XT cantilevers. Some folks call the bars "Priest Bars" but mostly they're referred to as "Mustache Bars."


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Moozh said:


> I somewhat done this in the past to a couple of my bikes..my modest attempt nothing major but.
> 
> Those VeloOrange bars look like you've found the antidote to me..they look fantastic. Just be sure to get the right size for mtb brake levers so that you'll have no issues using your disk brakes. The stem clamp area states that i's 25.4 so you should not have any issues whatever locating a mtb stem to work..


Yeh the VO's are really what I had pictured in my head as wanting, so It'll most likely be those in the size for my current levers with a new stem. Just trying to find a decent inexpensive stem in black and figure out what the right length is so the fit/reach is good. I don't mind if if stretches me out some I used to a be a roadie so that's comfortable to me, but at the same time I want it to be comfortable just cruising a path lazily.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Porteur bars are really narrow. Just saying...


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

umarth said:


> Porteur bars are really narrow. Just saying...


Yeh I saw that and that concerned me some so I just hopped on my bike and held a tape measure across my bars to see what that would be like and I think it'd just be to narrow, not a lot of control, especially at with some speed. Does anyone know of any bars similar that are a little wider?


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright from what I can find I think I need to go with one of the following bars below. While the Portuers have more of the "look" I had in mind I think they are just gonna be too narrow. Noth of these Soma's say they are 54cm, which is only about 2.3" narrower than what I have my flat bar chopped to now so that should not really be an issue I don't think.

3-SPEED MOUSTACHE II BAR
3-Speed Moustache II Bar | SOMA Fabrications

or

OXFORD BAR
Oxford Bar | SOMA Fabrications

Depending on which you think would be best maybe you could give me an idea on a stem length?


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

The specs you posted re your current setup say 90mm stem? Do you feel stretched out, cramped or just right? That will tell you how to size your stem. With the mustaches Id make the "perfect" position between the ends of the bars and the "hooks" to make for brake accessability in the traditional location and hand position versatility. Unless you put your levers on the straight sections as you would with the oxfords or other "northroad" style bars. Then you would want to put the middle of the straight sections the "perfect" position witch would require a longer stem. Get the bars through your LBS and then ask them to help you size the stem. They probably have a box full of stems of all shapes and sizes that will help you find the right combo of length and rise/drop. Then you can ask them to get you the stem you want in those dimensions.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Personally I like the oxfords over the moustache, I've never been able to feel right on a moustache bar, the oxfords were comfy for sure, and flipped and chopped they'll look pretty bada$$


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Flipped Oxford on my old Trek:


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

stubecontinued said:


> Personally I like the oxfords over the moustache, I've never been able to feel right on a moustache bar, the oxfords were comfy for sure, and flipped and chopped they'll look pretty bada$$


Yeh I think it's going to be the oxford flipped, chopped and wrapped with black tape. Thanks for the picture of them on your bike helped to cement my decision, they look sharp. I'll probably order them tomorrow or Friday and now just need to figure out the right stem length for them on my bike. Unfortunately I do not have an LBS in my area that is a Soma dealer so I'll have to order online which is normal for me since we really don't have a great LBS in my area like so many of you do, they are mainly just "big name" bike stores.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ordered the Soma Oxford's, a 110mm 83/97 degree 1 1/8" 25.4 dimension threadless stem and some black cork tape from bikesonline on Friday, should be here in about a week hopefully. 

Can't wait hoping the 110mm will be the right length, thinking it should be just about right since I'm running a 90mm 110 degree now with "regular" mtb bars, should only be about 3/4" difference and was thinking running the stem at 97 degrees should be good with the Oxfords flipped and chopped for an "Urban/Street" application.

Will def post up some pics once I get all of it and get it setup.


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

loving these bikes' style.


----------



## jan_kaspar (Oct 16, 2012)

26ers all the way


----------

